# Better Beamer?



## DavidUSMC (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi there everyone. I am looking to upgrade my flash soon from the 320EX to the 600EX-RT. I mostly use my flash for concert photography, but having got the 100-400L II for myself, I've recently been doing a lot of wildlife. I am just curious as to what everyone thinks about the Better Beamer, because it seems that is almost a must have accessory for birding and wildlife. I shoot with a 5D Mark III if it makes any bit of difference. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 6, 2015)

Birds often perch in trees or have parts of them shaded, and the eyes can be hidden in a photo. A better beamer can mean the difference between a marginal photo and a great one.\

Then throw in the need to more light when at f/5.6 or 5/8 so you can crank up your shutter speed, and it starts to look like a good buy.

I like the results I get with mine.


----------



## candc (Jun 6, 2015)

They work great for focusing the flash into a nice tight spot where you need it with the longer lenses. I think it works best of you turn your flash exposure compensation down a bit so it doesn't overpower the natural light but provides a nice natural looking fill flash. It really brings out the fine details in the feathers of small birds and does wonders when the light is at a bad angle.


----------



## sanj (Jun 6, 2015)

It is not a must have. Nice to have, but not a 'must have'. It has the potential of spoiling the photo by making foreground branches too bright and also by causing the eyes of animals to look weird. Use with caution and be prepared to loose many moments in the wild while you fudge with flash compensation.

And when pointing towards the sun be careful of sun rays focusing back on the flash can melting the plastic. One of my flashes looks like Mars because of this.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 6, 2015)

sanj said:


> And when pointing towards the sun be careful of sun rays focusing back on the flash can melting the plastic. One of my flashes looks like Mars because of this.



Absolutely be careful. Anyone pointing a long telephoto lens at the sun runs a much bigger risk to their eyes than a piddly flash.


----------



## weixing (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi,
I don't use flash as I prefer to capture as close to what I see and flash will sometime alter the colour of birds especially those had luminous color feathers. Also, be caution when using flash on juvenile... I once use flash on a juvenile kingfisher, the flash gave the juvenile a fright and nearly fall down from the tree...  I must admit I'm not good at using flash...  So after that incident, I don't use flash anymore.

Have a nice day.


----------



## sanj (Jun 6, 2015)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> I don't use flash as I prefer to capture as close to what I see and flash will sometime alter the colour of birds especially those had luminous color feathers. Also, be caution when using flash on juvenile... I once use flash on a juvenile kingfisher, the flash gave the juvenile a fright and nearly fall down from the tree...  I must admit I'm not good at using flash...  So after that incident, I don't use flash anymore.
> 
> Have a nice day.



How far were you from the baby Kingfisher pls?


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 6, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Birds often perch in trees or have parts of them shaded, and the eyes can be hidden in a photo. A better beamer can mean the difference between a marginal photo and a great one.\
> 
> Then throw in the need to more light when at f/5.6 or 5/8 so you can crank up your shutter speed, and it starts to look like a good buy.
> 
> I like the results I get with mine.



+1 Exactly!


----------



## HankMD (Jun 6, 2015)

Rightly or wrongly, flash is generally frowned upon where I live. In fact the only ones who ever use it are foreign photographers, who are soon told to turn off their flash. The same local bird photographers will, however, happily blast playbacks (recorded bird calls or songs) and provide a variety of bait to entice the unpaid models to stand upon the set-up perch. 

I personally never use flash but more due to my inexperience than an absolute objection to it. I do object to hundreds of photographers surrounding a nest, each triggering the flash dozens of times. This has happened before and was reported by the local media, resulting in much PR damage to bird photographers, not to mention straining the relationship between birders and shooters.

A bit off-topic.


----------



## mdmphoto (Jun 6, 2015)

I've owned a BB for several years now, but have used it only several times, -- though effective, it can be unwieldy tramping through the brush, and then when I discover a likely candidate there's every chance that it will be gone by the time I get set up, but I'm nearly always pleased with the extended reach it offers; usually only user error interferes with a good capture. It is a near-sure solution for back-lit or heavily shaded subjects in the wild; which are usually the conditions that offer unusual sightings...


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Jun 6, 2015)

DavidUSMC said:


> I mostly use my flash for concert photography



You use a flash at concerts?

 ??? :-\  ??? :-\

What type of concerts are you shooting?


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Jun 6, 2015)

I've used one with my 60d and 100-400 mki with great results. You can get some really different shots at later times, in forested situations, and in snowy conditions. I will say that if you get shots with the bird looking at you, you'll get reflections in the eyes, but that's easily removed in post. 

It does make for a more intimidating camera look which I've found can scare birds.


----------

